# Thoughts on Trolling motor battery/charger and fuel tank SAFETY issues



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Getting around (finally) to installing the trolling motor on the bow of the pathfinder tunnel hull, and might like to put the batteries and charger in the bow storage area near the fuel tank. 

Tank is poly, below-decks but remote fill and vented to the outside. The compartment it's in naturally is not vented to the outside and once the hatch is closed, would be a somewhat sealed compartment. 

I will be using Odyssey batteries for no leaks/gasses. 










Should this be a concern or not?

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Had the exact same tank in my old "T"... Personally I wouldn't do it. The poly tank let vapors out and my front hatch reeked of fuel if the hatch was left closed over time.

just my .0000002


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Had the exact same tank in my old "T"... Personally I wouldn't do it. The poly tank let vapors out and my front hatch reeked of fuel if the hatch was left closed over time.
> 
> just my .0000002


Thanks for the input. Did you ever find a way to run the TM wires under the deck from front to rear or did you run them under the gunnel and drill an access hole in the front bulkhead to run the wires through??

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't care what style tank you have, batteries and fuel tanks in the same compartment scare me.
Why? I've seen fuel lines split, clamps snap, tanks corrode and leak, fuel fittings fail.
Combine gasoline fumes in an enclosed compartment with an electrical spark, can you say "Fuel-air bomb?!!!!!"

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9xCgNdZPKk[/media]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Had the exact same tank in my old "T"... Personally I wouldn't do it. The poly tank let vapors out and my front hatch reeked of fuel if the hatch was left closed over time.
> >
> > just my .0000002
> 
> ...


There was a rigging tube under the gunnel from stern to bow to bring power to a pop up bow light. I used that channel.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Wasn't yours a CC version? I think those are rigged differently than the small side console version I have, no?

My bow light wire is actually foamed in place under the starboard side gunnel. Never seen that before...

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

yup


----------

